# Not looking for the time being



## Asmor (Jun 27, 2008)

For the time being, not looking for anyone.

[sblock=Never mind]I'm running a weekly 4th edition game. Ideally, I'd like to have 5 regular players. Sadly, I've only got 1 regular player, 1 semi-regular player, and 2 incredibly flaky players. So I'm looking for about 3 more players.

Saturdays, supposed to start around 6pm, though you know how things can be... Aiming to end at 11pm, though that may or may not be flexible depending on circumstances

At the moment I'm running an episodic game so that it doesn't matter if people show up each week or not; once I get a certain critical threshhold, I'd like to run through Keep on the Shadowfell. Not sure what I'll do after that. It's my first time running a major adventure, depending on how it goes I'll either move on to Thunderspire Labyrinth or just go with a homebrew.

Stylewise, I'm a dyed-in-the-wool roll-player. I'm trying to work on my role playing, but I'm unashamed to admit that combat is always going to be a major component of any game I run.

Just as a heads-up: we're playing at my place. We've got cats, and though they're not allowed in the game room unsupervised they do tend to hang out in there while we're playing. Cat hair is everywhere. If you're allergic to cats, this might not be the game for you.

Also, our place is quite messy. If you're a neat freak, you may want to bring a blindfold.

If you're interested, either reply here or email me at itoltz@gmail.com. I'll want to talk with you online for a bit and, if that goes well, meet you in person somewhere else before inviting you to the game.[/sblock]


----------



## mykelsss (Jul 11, 2008)

Sucks that I used to live in Peabody; it's where I was born. Moved down to FL 5 years ago. If I still lived there I'd be more than happy to join yah. But thanks for the Random Encounter Generator anyway, it's definitely helping my DMing here in Florida ಠ_ಠ


----------



## Asmor (Jul 11, 2008)

That's a shame, oh well. Have fun!


----------



## jarandus (Jul 23, 2008)

*Hey*

Hey there, I just came across your post on ENWorld (a few weeks behind I realize). I am a gamer who certainly wouldn't playing a little more than what I do now. My regular games are on Sunday so Saturdays won't be an issue. Of course this is if you are still looking...lol.

Anyhoo, my name is David and I reside in Salem, MA 30yo and have been gaming and DM'ing for a few years now. Recently got 4e and despite my initial hesitations I am very excited about it (as is my regular gaming group)

I tried to email you this, but it got bounced back. Feel free to email me at jarandus@msn.com


----------



## LordBill (Jul 24, 2008)

Hey everyone!

I live in Lynn, so I am not all that far away from you guys.

A sunday game would be easiest for me, or perhaps a weeknight depending on the day. 

4E would be my preference as it is so new and shiny.


I am quite comfortable as a DM or Player, it's all good.


----------



## Asmor (Jul 29, 2008)

Bill, would you mind emailing me? itoltz@gmail.com


----------

